# Humminbird Down Imiging



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I got my first chance to check out the down imaging upgrade on my 997. I was finding areas of stumps where I had caught fish many times before but didn't know the stumps were there. I can't wait till the rest of the lake thaws so I can check out some sunken bridges.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds like you are pleased. I haven't had a chance to do mine yet, but will be soon. Did everything work out OK, or was it a pain? I'm curious to run it beside the traditional screen to see the difference, and if I was even close to right about what I thought things were. I sorta wish they would stop making these things. Before you know it, the fish won't have anywhere to hide.


----------



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

that's great that you are liking the down-imaging. having it right next to the 2d sonar is really cool. you'll learn a lot about reading the 2d.

do you have any cool pictures or video from your humminbird?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

What I see running them both in the same screen is the conventional sonar is best at bottom composition (hardness) and seeing fish, the down imaging is best at defining structure (tree stumps,etc).
Upgrade was easy.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

leeabu said:


> I got my first chance to check out the down imaging upgrade on my 997. I was finding areas of stumps where I had caught fish many times before but didn't know the stumps were there. I can't wait till the rest of the lake thaws so I can check out some sunken bridges.


any chance you were at mogadore, just woundering because i fish the bridges there. rockytop (BOB)


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep. So far I have found 6 bridges, an old dam and spillway, two house foundations with driveways and a well.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Went to portage monday , fished east and west. Seems like I find more boats on the bottom each time I go out. Found another one in 20 ft of water in west res.
2 on long lake, 1 on turkeyfoot, another in west. I know there are more but its early and I cant remember the location of the others.
later ya'll
donm


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

grego said:


> that's great that you are liking the down-imaging. having it right next to the 2d sonar is really cool. you'll learn a lot about reading the 2d.
> 
> do you have any cool pictures or video from your humminbird?


That is one of the reasons I upgraded my unit. Now if it would just draw a clear image of a walleye I would set!

The only downside is that the new platinum maps are really slow to respond on the 997. The processor is not designed for the 3d charts. 

Google "unofficial humminbird forum" Lots of good tips, pics and tuning. It takes a little effort to tune the SI & DI on these.


----------

